# Bypassing Madrid



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

Which is the best route round Madrid M40 or M50 ?


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

Dear MikeJ

I am not replying in order to answer your question - I have the same problem!

My new Snooper Ventura SatNav definitely takes me too far into the city. Autoroute 2006 does not do much better. The most up-to-date possible route has come via Google Maps. My Michelin Map of Spain and my Snooper Ventura do not show the newer roads shown by Google. I have found Google maps very useful.

I look forward to reading a reply to your question from a person who regularly uses the road past Madrid. 

Regards, rogerandveronica


----------



## ByRONic (Oct 15, 2009)

M30 is inner ring road best avoided daytime for obvious reasons ok late at night.
M40 is outer ring road better than M30 during day and night but is the longer route.
The M50 terminates at the M40 West Madrid, unless things have changed re road classiffications in last 6 months. I often travel North South sections of M30/40. Theres a fair bit of lane swapping and personally I go for the M4O, no rush.







quote]


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

I am assuming you are going north/south or vice-versa. The answer depends on which day of the week and time of day. If on Sunday or at a bank holiday or at night, go straight through the middle on the M30, at any other time use the M40.

I've done this about 12 times and was only held up once when I mistakenly took the M30 mid-week at rush hour. What normally takes 15 - 20 mins took two and a half hours.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I used to truck to and from Madrid and surrounding areas including Portugal and the M40 is no problem at all. Obviously you can get held up at rush hours just like our very own M25.
A word of warning though.
At certain times of the year (harvest) don't be surprised to come up behind the odd combined harvester or 2. Seriously!


----------

